# Gun accidents



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, this video is being blocked in my area. When I try to view, here is the message I receive:

This video contains content from Fullscreen 2, Sony ATV Publishing and EMI, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup, same here.

I've seen enough weapons accidents, anyway. Some have been hilarious, some sad, all avoidable.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Try this. 
Nobody gets seriously hurt, just a few bruised shoulders and cheekbones and sprained wrists etc because they underestimated the recoil.
It's the girls i feel sorry for the most because their ******* menfolk knew the recoil would nearly dislocate their shoulders and thought it'd be be funny not to warn them, duh..and listen to the immature giggling of the cameramen.
Also, some recoil accidents seem to take place at official shooting ranges, the instructors must be dumb shits not to warn the pupils about recoil. A couple of people nearly got eyefuls of telescopic sights..


----------

